# Logging expenses - what app do you use?



## AR! (May 8, 2016)

Hello. I'm an Uber rookie and I'm getting myself set up. How do you log your mileage and expenses for tax purposes - gas, maintenance, insurances, parking and toll fees, etc.? Is there a particular app that is best for this, in your opinion? Or is it best to just carry a notebook and do it by hand?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxbot app does it all. $ 9.99 a month.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pen and paper(ledger). Truck drivers have done it for decades.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.esocialllc.vel


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

I've been using Expensify

Testing a few other's now (Sherpa Share, and UpShift) to see if they're much better.


----------



## mattmcdon8 (Apr 8, 2016)

Stride Drive is the best app I've found for tracking all my expenses. And it's free.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

mattmcdon8 said:


> Stride Drive is the best app I've found for tracking all my expenses. And it's free.


I'll have a look at this one too
Don't like many things about Sherpa Share, Expensify is only good for the expenses and mileage tracking... so alternatives will get some testing over the next few weekends.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Why don't some one create a helpful app ? Seems like ppl know what there looking for an could put together a app that best fits uber drivers


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Problem is each person has features they want... 
And UpShift seems to have done just that....


----------



## borisdavenport (May 18, 2016)

Hi try log book... this app keeps logs. hope that one will work for you.


----------



## borisdavenport (May 18, 2016)

I recently went through an article discussing about phone apps for drivers. Hope this will help you.I found some good apps helpful for drivers and I am using some of them.I am using Gas app to find the filling stations will low price. I saved some bucks by that way.

http://www.truckloancenter.com/blog/category/apps-for-truckers/


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

My biggest thing is to get the details from rides integrated... and I dont think any have that option yet...


----------



## shadowchasr (May 20, 2016)

Intuit self employed.


----------

